# is puppy ok in front of radiator?



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

Our 10wk old lab puppy 'BELLA' started sitting next to the radiators were it is hot, we have moved her cage over next to the rad and pull her new cushion/bed out during the day and sit it next to the rad, she loves to lie there but is it OK to allow this?

I sit next too her on the computer and sometimes she sits under the chair or on my feet..even when im not there she sometimes sleeps under my chair as if she is waiting for me, when she does her bum touches the inlet pipe on the rad which is red hot but it doesnt seem to bother her, probably protected by her coat, when i move her she sits back against it? - we wondered if constantly letting her sit next to a hot radiator will make her soft against the cold?

whats others thoughts on this??

thanks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

snadge said:


> Our 10wk old lab puppy 'BELLA' started sitting next to the radiators were it is hot, we have moved her cage over next to the rad and pull her new cushion/bed out during the day and sit it next to the rad, she loves to lie there but is it OK to allow this?
> 
> I sit next too her on the computer and sometimes she sits under the chair or on my feet..even when im not there she sometimes sleeps under my chair as if she is waiting for me, when she does her bum touches the inlet pipe on the rad which is red hot but it doesnt seem to bother her, probably protected by her coat, when i move her she sits back against it? - we wondered if constantly letting her sit next to a hot radiator will make her soft against the cold?
> 
> ...


Usually if dogs get to hot they will move to somewhere cooler, however just keep an eye on her, if she is silly enough to stay put and cook herself, then she will start to really pant when she is getting too hot, thats the only way they have to cool down, so it you see her excessively panting when she is just laying there, then encourage her too move.


----------



## snadge (Nov 9, 2011)

weve never seen her pant yet in the 3 weeks weve had her, and its not COLD here lol.. maybe she is colder than we realise?


thanks for your reply, i feel better now


----------



## Hertsgirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Our 4 month old lab x puppy is the same, she loves to sit by the radiator, it's boiling hot sometimes and I wonder if its going to burn her skin but I suppose if she's hot she'd move? lol


----------

